# ? about harvesting honey



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the old rule is if 3/4 of the honey is capped you can safely extract. best I can tell ya. should be ok


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"My ? is when the honey is capped does that indicate that it has been worked down enough by the bee's to take, and it wont ferment?"

Yes, but it is hygroscopic and needs to be handled properly after extraction to remain so.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

I stored it in 2lb PET plastic honey containers.


----------

